# Roubaix COMP 09 for a big rider?



## rickyscuba (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi:

I’m looking to buy a Roubaix Comp 2009. Currently I’m @ 250lb (from 280) and loosing thanks to my Stumpjumper. Now it’s time to acquire a road bike and I think the Roubaix Comp is a good choice. I know that the wheels are not strong enough for a guy like me so I’m considering a DT Swiss 1.2 3cross/dura-ace 7900 hubs 32h as a first upgrade. 

Is this bike good for me? 
Will the carbon frame be strong enough? I have never used a carbon frame so any advice will be more than welcome.


Any help will be much appreciated.
Ricky :thumbsup:


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

You may want to consider a steel bike for your first road bike. That's what I chose to do when I was your weight. I'm now 185 and ride a '08 Roubaix Expert. Love the bike. I'd think you'd be right on the edge as per carbon. I can't say for sure, but I'd be cautious as per carbon. I'm sure others on here will have more input.

Congrats on your weight loss. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

I was in your position 2 years ago when I weighed mid twos and was told that carbon would hold up but I was nervous about it. I went with a steel frame, Centaur group & hand built wheels. I couldn't be happier and plan to reward myself with carbon when I reach 180#. Buy a steel frame with mid level components (105/Ultegra or Veloce/Centaur) and a well built set of wheels (36H). 

As you lose weight while riding your body will change and what feels good now may change (reach/flexibility) once the weight is off.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

When in doubt go to the source: (From Spec's FAQ section)

_Rider weight - frame strength? 

Question 
I'm a tall / heavier rider - 6ft 4 (192cm), 220lbs (100kgs). I'm looking at a Roubaix Elite or better. Should I be worried about frame strength based upon my current weight?? 

Answer 
Our carbon frames have no weight limit, so you are fine with the Roubaix elite. 

The parts that we make that have a weight limit are the carbon seatposts & handlebars, and that weight limit is 240 lbs. When it comes to parts, personally I like to err on the side of extra strength, so I never worry. So use your best judgement, but I do know of many big, strong buys who use carbon parts just fine.

So you have a green light to go for any Roubaix bike & parts. 

good luck! _

Considering the bars on that model are alloy, the only 'part' that would be questionable is the CF post, and even at that, you're only 10 lbs over their limit, so.... your call, but I wouldn't let that stop me from buying the Roubaix. If it's a concern, work a swap (to an alloy post) along with a heavier wheelset, which (as you already pointed out) _is_ required.


----------



## crowski31 (Sep 13, 2008)

I weigh 235 and flex aluminum frames like its nothing but generally have good luck with carbon frames. I had a 2008 tarmac pro that bb stiffness wise was ok but the front end was not as stiff. My most recent bike was a 2009 roubaix pro frameset and it was incredibly stiff and I had no problems with it. The nice thing about the roubaix's too is that a lot of their technology travels down in models so some of their other frames will have the same qualities. The trek madone 5 series is also a good choice because its stiff and feels like a roubaix comfort wise but handles more like a tarmac.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

crowski31 said:


> I weigh 235 and flex aluminum frames like its nothing but generally have good luck with carbon frames. I had a 2008 tarmac pro that bb stiffness wise was ok but the front end was not as stiff. My most recent bike was a 2009 roubaix pro frameset and it was incredibly stiff and I had no problems with it. The nice thing about the roubaix's too is that a lot of their technology travels down in models so some of their other frames will have the same qualities. *The trek madone 5 series is also a good choice because its stiff and feels like a roubaix comfort wise but handles more like a tarmac*.


I'm not 'arguing' your opinion because you're certainly entitled, but my experiences/ riding impressions differ re: the Trek. The geo is slightly more relaxed than a Tarmac and 'racier' than a Roubaix's, and the _handling_ reflects that with the Tarmac being somewhat quicker. Also, I find the ride to be somewhat disconnected compared to the Tarmac. JMO.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

I started this year at 270#. Down to 240# now. I bought a new Tarmac last spring and have ridden it hard ever since then with no problem.

I did change the wheels to a set of Neuvtion M-28's though. I did put about 1000 miles on the Shimano RS-10 wheels that came on the bike and didn't have any problem with them either.

Zero complaints with the bike. I have a goal of reaching 199 pounds (will be the first time since middle school that I've been under 200). When I do, I'm treating myself to a new Tarmac SL2.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

You should have no problem with the carbon Comp. Like others have said there is no weight limit on the frame and it is built to support riders of your stature. No reason to add the weight of a steel frame to the weight you'll already be lugging around out of nothing but old school paranoia. The Roubaix Comp is a great choice for a first road bike. I myself went from a mountain bike to a Roubaix Expert with my starting weight around 220. Now thanks to the Roubaix im down to 153 and getting pretty damn fast. You'll love it.

Happy riding.


----------



## rickyscuba (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey guys,

Thanks for all the input! It sounds like I’ll try the full carbon Roubaix with custom wheels (DT 1.2/Ultegra 32h) for first upgrade. Everyone recommends me BBW I'm still trying to contact them. I sent several emails and PM’s without any success. Anyone knows why?

Of course, additional input is always welcome and appreciated.

Thanks again,


----------

